
Polyfills as a Service - grflynn
http://polyfills.io/
======
jongleberry
Author here. Haven't maintained this in a while. It's down due to some
breaking changes in libraries and I haven't updated the code to handle it.

I also stopped using this as you could just use babel to automatically use
whichever polyfill you use with babel-runtime. Saving a few kb is an
overoptimization.

If you're interested in maintaining this project, let me know. I can add you
to the GitHub organization.

~~~
doomspork
Would be nice to have a note on the homepage indicating that this project has
since been abandoned.

~~~
jongleberry
will do

------
tyho
This is a really great example of why not to use random CDN's just because it
is convenient. Currently they are just serving internal server errors.

~~~
jimaek
The problem is their origin not the CDN itself. The author is not responding
and wont fix the server

------
rcsorensen
If this interests you, there is also
[https://cdn.polyfill.io/v1/docs/](https://cdn.polyfill.io/v1/docs/)
([https://github.com/Financial-Times/polyfill-
service](https://github.com/Financial-Times/polyfill-service)), backed by FT.

~~~
Confiks
If you're using Webpack there is also a great and simple loader module here:
[https://github.com/deepsweet/autopolyfiller-
loader](https://github.com/deepsweet/autopolyfiller-loader)

Works like a charm

------
jrochkind1
> To include polyfills, use a -, otherwise, use a +.

That should say 'exclude', right? To avoid confusion, probably avoid
"otherwise" too, spell it out "to exclude polyfills use a `-`; to include only
listed polyfills use a `+`"

------
jheriko
as a low level developer all of this confuses me. polyfills as a thing at all,
multiple solutions and a service that can provide them (but doesn't actually
work!)

this is why web development makes me feel bad... all this time an effort spent
solve very easily and classically well solved problems in the browser, because
browsers are wastelands of terrible engineering :I

------
willeh
Getting an Internal Server Error at
[https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/polyfills/polyfill.js](https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/polyfills/polyfill.js)

------
cvburgess
This is a really neat idea... when paired with the Express middleware and
Babel, you could have a pretty clean ES6 app with modern browser features and
still have it work on older browsers.

~~~
merb
You don't need this if you write your app with babel. it will automatically
add polyfills if needed.

~~~
philipwalton
No, the point of this tool is that some browsers require a polyfill, and some
don't because the feature is natively supported. A transpiler like Babel
cannot possibly determine that, so it has to be safe and include polyfills for
all features used in the code it's transpiling, reglardless of whether or not
the browser you're using already supports the feature.

A good example of this is Promises, which are supported in many modern
browsers, but not all.

~~~
Confiks
Yet this is exactly what babel-runtime will do for you: include all the
polyfills. If you're not targetting IE8 and you don't care about Intl won't
actually be that much code.

If you're using webpack you can use the code splitting feature to make sure
the browser doesn't download that extra few KBs (which is presumable a trade-
off between (an) extra roundtrip(s), so maybe you should just swallow those
KBs).

------
pan_w
CDNs beats packages for faster page loads, but there must be a reliable
maintainer. This was paramount as I was building SaturnAPI. If anyone needs to
utilize MATLAB in the cloud check it out:
[https://SaturnAPI.com](https://SaturnAPI.com)

